# Làm thế nào để cười không hở lợi mà vẫn tự nhiên khi giao tiếp?



## csevenan (16/12/19)

Trong nha khoa, khi cười mà khoảng cách từ bờ môi trên đến cổ răng lớn hơn 3 mm mới được coi là bị cười hở lợi. Do đó, bạn cần kiểm tra lại tình trạng của mình. Tiếp đó là xác định nguyên nhân gây ra hiện tượng cười hở lợi là do đâu để chữa. Có như thế mới chữa cười hở lợi được triệt để và không còn băn khoăn làm thế nào để cười không hở lợi mà vẫn tự nhiên.






Dưới đây sẽ là nguyên nhân gây ra và cách điều trị cười hở lợi cho từng trường hợp mà bạn có thể quan tâm:
phẫu thuật cười hở lợi do lợi (nướu): nướu phát triển quá mạnh ở độ tuổi dậy thì hoặc nướu phì đại, bám thấp xuống qua răng khiến lấp đi 1 phần chiều cao của răng, để lộ ra 1 phần lợi. Với trường hợp này, cách tốt nhất để khắc phục là cắt nướu. Sau khi cắt xong nướu của bạn sẽ mỏng hơn, không bị lộ nướu ra ngoài.
Cười hở lợi cho răng: nghĩa là răng có kích thước nhỏ hơn so với tỷ lệ xương hàm, nhưng cơ nâng môi hoàn toàn bình thường.
Trường hợp cuối cùng bị cười hở lợi do môi. Để chữa cười không bị hở lợi mà vẫn tự nhiên, có thể không phải phẫu thuật mà thay vào đó là tiêm hoạt chất để giảm cường lực co kéo của môi, cho môi tự nhiên, không còn căng nữa. Trường hợp nặng hơn bị cười hở lợi do cả xương hàm và môi thì cần thiết phải cắt niêm mạc môi trên.


----------

